# FA User Online System Info Reference Thread (Xbox 360/PS3/Wii/PC/ETC)



## Span_Wolf (Apr 5, 2007)

Every once in a while a thread will crop up by a user with a system such as a 360 or a Wii posting their contact information looking for other users to post theirs so that they can play together.  The threads will last a little while then fade away only to be remade in another form down the road.

Now this thread will be stickied and act as a reference for all console handheld and PC online details.  Users will make a single post which can be edited down the line with updated details as they buy/sell systems or get new accounts.  It will act as a permanent phone book of sorts for FA users and their online game details.

Your post should look as follows;

*Consoles:
360 Live Tag - SpanWolf
Wii System Name and Friend Code - Span_Wolf - 2384-4237-1971-0668
PS3 Username: Span_Wolf

Handhelds:
Random DS Game Name #1: Friend Code
Random DS Game Name #2: Friend Code

PC Games:
Dawn of War: User Name
CounterStrike: User Name
World of Warcraft: User Name*
etc.

You can also list certain games that you like to play online under each system so that other users looking for other people to play that game with will have an easy time finding you.  
An example of what it should look like;

*360 Live Tag - SpanWolf
  Gears of War
  Lost Planet
PS3 Username: Span_Wolf
  Resistance Fall of Man*

It is important to note that when adding another users Wii code or DS game code you should inform them via PM so that they can add you back.

If you list a game under a section and are interested in finding other people to play with add an Astrix next to the title and if you see somebody else with an Astrix by the same game send them a PM.


----------



## Emerson (Apr 11, 2007)

*RE: FA User Online System Info Reference Thread*

*CONSOLES*
*Xbox360 Live Gamertag: Nocturnefoxx*

*STEAM ID: Nocturnefoxx*

*HANDHELDS
MARIO KART DS 498278 105961
ANIMAL CROSSING 2620 5969 0433
METROID PRIME HUNTERS 5326 4349 6768
STARFOX COMMAND 095 026 070 262
FINAL FANTASY III 266372149257
CASTLEVANIA: PORTRAIT OF RUIN 317914906225
TETRIS DS 084349 505623
CLUBHOUSE GAMES 4940 2091 1729
MARVEL TRADING CARD GAME 266388597400

Nocturnefoxx on PSN*

Remember: With DS games, adding my codes is pointless unless you tell me that you did so, so that _I_ can add your codes!


----------



## WolfeMasters (Apr 20, 2007)

*RE: FA User Online System Info Reference Thread*

*If you add me to your Wii friend list, please send me a note via Fur Affinity or the Fur Affinity forum.  Otherwise I will not know to add you.*

_*Consoles:*_
Xbox Live GamerTag ~ WolfeMasters
Wii Friend Code ~ 4831 8644 2763 4226

------------------------------------

_*Handhelds:*_
Digimon World DS ~ 3694 5233 3892

Animal Crossing DS ~ Code: 1933 3871 5364
Town: Wherever
Name: Wolfe


----------



## Magica (Apr 21, 2007)

*RE: FA User Online System Info Reference Thread*

*Consoles*:
Wii System Name and Friend Code - I think I named it Nosferatu - 2522 9136 3157 5637


----------



## TheListener (Apr 23, 2007)

*RE: FA User Online System Info Reference Thread*

Consoles:
360 Live Tag - The Ratling

PC Games:
UT2004 - The Listener (May be changing nick sometime...)
Second Life - Talon Lardner
XFire - thelistener


----------



## ]-[3L (May 11, 2007)

Consoles:
Wii System Name and Friend Code - ]-[3L - 4162-2524-1751-5328

wii games:
wii sports package
cooking mama
paper mario 2
trama center: second opinion


----------



## Ripnerpner (May 12, 2007)

Consoles:
360 Live Tag - Ripner
Wii System Name and Friend Code - Ripner - 4853 2399 4298 3352
PS3 Username - Ripner

PC Games:
Final Fantasy XI - Ripner


----------



## Komamura (May 12, 2007)

Console:
360 live tag: Komamura

Handhelds 
DS
pokemon friend code:2191 4182 4930


----------



## CyberFoxx (May 26, 2007)

PC Games:
Guild Wars: Felicia Mancrusher, Sheila Mancrusher, Rei Fan

Note about Guild Wars: I play as my Sheila Mancrusher character mostly. Also, I'm not really looking for people to party with, I already have a group that I routinely party with. But if you want to message me, that's OK. Just make sure you mention that you saw my character's name on this forum.


----------



## Polarity (Jun 12, 2007)

*Console:*
Gamertag: LoveHertz (Rainbow Six Vegas, Crackdown, Gears of War, Table Tennis, Splinter Cell, Burnout)
PSN ID: LHZ (Resistance)

*Handheld:*
N-Gage Arena: LoveHertz (Pathway to Glory, Asphalt 2, Pocket Kingdom, One, Mile High Pinball, Glimmerati)


----------



## Kommodore (Jun 13, 2007)

Console:
Gamertag: LordofSkulls

PC Games:
Dawn of War: IZEETMDRARZ


----------



## Corbenik (Jul 2, 2007)

PC Games:
X-fire:  corbeniktherebirth: Star Wars Empire at war


----------



## Xendrax (Jul 4, 2007)

Xbox 360: Xendrax

^.=.^


----------



## SageHendrix (Jul 11, 2007)

Consoles: 
Wii: 8445902474620650

Handhelds:
Nintendo DS
      Animal Crossing Wild World: 5111-8797-4378

PC Games:
Second Life: Krystal Yifu
Guild Wars: Sita Firelight (subject to change)


----------



## valolove1975 (Jul 23, 2007)

PC Games:
Eve Online:valolove1975


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 29, 2007)

Consoles:

PSN ID: SilverRWolfe
Gamertag: Silver R Wolfe
Wii: N/A (because friend codes suck)
PSP: Silver R. Wolfe

Computer:

Secondlife: Silver Bernstein


----------



## Wyndsong (Jul 31, 2007)

Consoles:

Wii Code: 2211 6750 6841 2826


----------



## Kajet (Aug 14, 2007)

I must've overlooked this thread, quite handy over non-stickies... 

Anyway

Wii - 5308 0074 2123 8975
Second Life - Kajet Seifert (even though I'm never on there)

DS Games
Pokemon Diamond
1246 5327 9535

Tetris DS
091029
798171

Animal Crossing
1804-8785-5401
Town name: Fur Town... Yeah, i know my town name sucks, I was drunk when I started playing, but never really considered making a new town...

Metroid Hunters
0172
7909
8410

Mario Kart DS
451070
795584

Starfox Command
084 272
097 915

I've already added all the Wii friend codes in this thread, so feel free to add me.


----------



## kapps (Aug 14, 2007)

PS3- Kapus
Rainbow 6 : Vegas
Resistance Fall of Man

PS2- Socom I, II

Xfire-Kapus

PC-
Battlefield 1942
Battlefield Vietnam
Battlefield 2 - 702_Sniper


----------



## Kobaruto (Aug 14, 2007)

FPS..
Counterstrike 1.6, Day of Defeat, Couterstrike: Source, Counterstrike: Condition Zero, soon to be Day of Defeat: Souce.. all under one alias: Sgt. Rock Hard
Add me at: crestfallen[dot]feline[at]gmail[dot]com


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Aug 22, 2007)

Console: PS3
PSN ID: Schmuck88

Games: Resistance: Fall of Man; Rainbow Six: Vegas; Madden '08


----------



## Sukebepanda (Sep 17, 2007)

PS3 Handle: Sukepanda


----------



## Sarn Darkholm (Oct 31, 2007)

Xbox Live Gamertag - Silverfangdarkk
Final Fantasy XI - Cheetsihi - Server- Bahamut

PC - Varies, usually Sarn
Final Fantasy XI - Cheetsihi - Server- Bahamut


----------



## Lekko (Nov 9, 2007)

PSN: Lekko
X360: Lekko Foxmur

Everything else isn't really worth posting since I don't play enough online on them.


----------



## ShagsterP (Dec 19, 2007)

*PSN*: Nerfsniper

*PS3 online games*: Warhawk, Eye of Judgment, Resistance: Fall of Man, Unreal Tournament 3, Rainbow Six: Vegas, Super Puzzle Fighter 2 Turbo, Burnout Paradise (online demo).

*Planning to get*: Burnout Paradise, Metal Gear Online.

Heh, was thinking about getting a Wii and I think the system is great.  I just can't get into any of the games, unfortunately.  Besides, I upgraded my PS3 with a 250 gig hard drive, so I'm fillin' that puppy up with demos, music, and full movies (yay, Divx support).  Can't wait to bum it with people in Home, one of these days.

*PC*: Battlefield 2142 - P-wog

I WANT YOUR DOG TAGS


----------



## Aden (Dec 19, 2007)

PC Games
Steam: AdenZerda
__//TF2
__//CS: Source


----------



## Talynn (Dec 20, 2007)

PC Games:
Gears of War - TalK02
Unreal Tournament 3 Demo - Tal
Crysis - Talynn
Phantasy Star Universe: Ambition of the Illuminus - EVx2a Tal

Planning to get:
Full Unreal Tournament 3
Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare
Team Fortress 2


----------



## Esplender (Dec 31, 2007)

Wii friend code: 6688 9796 9797 4946
PSP nickname: Esplender

Message me for:
Animal Crossing DS friend code (Haven't played in a while)


----------



## Rayne (Dec 31, 2007)

PC Games:
Aliens vs. Predator 2
Call of Duty 4
Day of Defeat: Source: Cpl. Sickles [5th RB]
Natural Selection
Team Fortress 2
World of Warcraft: Fachiri

I always play as Rayne, except for DoD:S and WoW.


----------



## Moku (Jan 1, 2008)

Consoles
Xbox 360 gamertag  Ginxu
Halo3
CoD4
Halo2

Pc
Diablo II LoD, account  Ginxu@uswest


----------



## Diego117 (Jan 2, 2008)

Xbox 360
     Gamertag: Omega Fox 117 (Don't expect me to be on much I don't have high speed internet)


----------



## hkMolotov (Jan 11, 2008)

PS3: hkMolotov (Warhawk, Eye of Judgment)
Xbox 360: hkMolotov (Orange Box, Halo 3, Gears of War. I'm selling the 360 soon, though.)


----------



## DJDarkViper (Jan 13, 2008)

Hmm havent posted in a long time but what the hell, 

Xbox Live - *DJDarkViper* {
 - Call of Duty 4
 - Halo 3
 - 
}
PSN - *DJDarkViper* {
 - Burnout Paradise Demo (i dont really go online with PS3, my xbox does that for me)
 - Eye of Judegment (though only with the starter deck for now lol)
}
Steam - *DJDarkViper* {
 - Counter Strike 1.6/Source
 - Team Fortress 2
}
Xfire - *kyle1986* {
 - Uhh
}

i also play COmmand and COnquer 3, but i cant remember what my username was right now, maybe later


----------



## Fengathor (Jan 14, 2008)

Steam:

Fengathor- Half-Life2:deathmatch
                Source Forts 1.9.3

jitho2003@yahoo.com- counterstrike 1.6
                                deathmatch classic
                                day of defeat
                                Half-life



For the second one if you want to chat or play a game ask if its Feng first because multiple people use it.
ijji games
GunZ- Fengathor
aeria
Dream of Mirror Online- Fengathor


----------



## Landis (Feb 11, 2008)

psn:trapgunner


----------



## hypr (Feb 11, 2008)

PS3 : Hyprthecat


----------



## tigergoof (Feb 12, 2008)

WoW: realm:Kilrogg      nick: Guuf

UT2k4 : Surface   or   Simba


----------



## ligaa (Feb 16, 2008)

*Consoles:
XBox 360 *- pWEN
*Wii: *6363 9041 9300 7500
*X-Fire: *zombionaleash
*Steam: *pWEN

*360 Games:*
Call of Duty 4
Halo 3
Perfect Dark Zero
Gears of War

*Wii Games:*
Super Smash Bros Brawl

*PC Games:*
Fortress Forever
Team Fortress Classic
Counter-Strike Source
Half-Life 2 Deathmatch

Let me know you're from FA if you add me.


----------



## Ailure (Feb 23, 2008)

Steam: Ailure

I mostly play Team Fortress 2. I don't really play on any spefic server, though people probably seen me on the Team Furtress server a few times now.  (I do have Counterstrike: Source... but I never play it. And HL2M too, but I rarely play that too.)


----------



## sneve (Feb 29, 2008)

Console:
X-Box 360: MurderousFrank
-Halo 3
-Guitar Hero 3
-Ace Combat 6
-Lost Planet
-Beautiful Katamari

NDS:
Advance Wars- Days Of Ruin: Zniv - FC: 468277 438077
Pokemon DP: Forgot, ask me about this one if you wanna play anyways.
Can play any other game, just mention it and iÂ´ll see it throu

PC:
World Of Warcraft: UN: Sneve - Serv: Fenrir - Chars: Zniv / Arisray / Sneve
Second Life: Crystal Kilian ( Temporary off this one, bad pc )
Up For, but not playing right now: Warhammer 40k - StarCraft - Warcraft 3

I play mostly Halo 3 and Advance Wars, and im also considergin Mass Effect


----------



## skulltoe (Mar 24, 2008)

*Consoles:*
360:
LIVE: culmor30
 -Halo 3
 -N+ (lol)

Wii:
Dunno, I'll post it later.

*PC*
Xfire: culmor30
 -Secondlife - Culmor30 Roux (I will NEVER play this)
 -EVE Online - culmor30 or culmor20
 -WoW (US): Tehultimateness (Realm Gnomeregan)
 -Halo: culmor30 (lol)
 -Guild Wars: Teh Elite Assassin or Teh Ultimateness
 -FFR (in my sig)

That's all I can think of right now, I might add some later. But I won't.


----------



## Kitomi (Mar 26, 2008)

PSN: Ominess

WoW: server- korgath

kitomi


----------



## yukitochi (Apr 8, 2008)

Handheld

Pokemon Pearl FC - 3695 0123 7661


----------



## Zaravar (Apr 22, 2008)

Consoles:
PS3 Username: DarkfireDesch

Games:
COD4 - Rank 49 - PKer Clan
GH3 - Hard/Expert


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Apr 22, 2008)

SteamID: CeceilFelias

... *crickets*


----------



## RouShu_wolf (Apr 22, 2008)

PS3 = VampireLupus (GH3, Unreal Tournament 3)
World of Warcraft = Caiyn, Rabi and Eisou (Turalyon US)

That's about all I participate in online.


----------



## lilEmber (Apr 22, 2008)

Steam ID: NewfDraggie

Live Gamertag: NewfDraggie

BF2142 newf-draggie


----------



## RazulWolf (May 14, 2008)

Consoles:
Wii name and code: RazulWolf - 0105 5814 8337 6276
Mario Kart: 1848-2088-9870


----------



## Rayne (May 14, 2008)

SteamID: trsickles


----------



## Fable-Dragon (May 14, 2008)

Playstation 3 Network: DarkfireDesch

Games: Devil May Cry 4, Call of Duty 4, Guitar Hero 3, Elder Scrolls 4: Oblivion, Grand Theft Auto 4.


----------



## tundra_arctic_wolf (May 17, 2008)

Nintendo Wii Name and Friend Code: Tundra - 3215 6405 5173 9088


----------



## Takum (May 22, 2008)

Steam ID: Takum Fox
PS3: Takumfox
Xbox 360: Takumfox


----------



## Xaerun (Jun 4, 2008)

* PS3 Username: *Xaerun
_Call of Duty 4
GTA4
_* 
PC Games:
World of Warcraft: *Xaerun, Nureax, ShadowPheonix, Xidane (realms: Dath'Remar, Dreadmaul)


----------



## Larathen (Jun 4, 2008)

Console: Xborx 359 + 1


Tag = Larathen


----------



## Shade Rose (Jun 7, 2008)

i have wii
i have ps3
if you want play me  i only play per request on yim or skytype

im an excluseve gamer
if im not on pc im in gta4 single player or MGS guns of the patriots single player or half life 2 single player


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 7, 2008)

*PS3 Username:* General-jones 

I normally play on call of duty 4, GTA 4 and will soon be playing on metal gear solid Only a few more days left to wait 

I got a mic and all that stuff so feel free to add me if you wish :smile:


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jun 17, 2008)

PSN ID: SilverRWolfe


----------



## FA_wolf (Jun 21, 2008)

Handhelds:

Pokemon Diamond: 4940 6644 9206


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 22, 2008)

>Handheld
v PSP
v Game
v Ratchet & Clank: Size Matters
v User Name
v sqrl


----------



## Tigneon (Jun 29, 2008)

*Console(s)*
PS3 - Hyp3r_Act1v3 (long story to that one)
- GTA: IV
- Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare
- Battlefield: Bad Company
- Resistance: Fall of Man
- Rockband

Xbox 360 - Hyp3r 5n1p3r (another longer story)
- PGR 4
- Halo 3
- Forza Motorsport 2
- Call of Duty 3

*Note* I hardly ever get on my 360 anymore, but if you happen to find me, let me know who you are first!


----------



## Tudd (Jun 29, 2008)

PSN ID: PBsnow

Titles currently playing: CoD4, GTA:IV, GH3 and MGO.

Feel free to add me and yes, I have a mic as well as a decent internet connection.


----------



## Angewolf (Jul 3, 2008)

Hand-Held-DS
Digimon world Dusk FC 3995-4323-4565

PC
World of Warcraft: server kilrogg: Main name Blackagumon
I want to make a furry guild on wow if your interested PM me and i'll put more though into it.
Secondlife: Name Darkfox Curtiz


----------



## flying_bailey1 (Jul 3, 2008)

PSN: Digi-Drachen

Currently own Rock Band And Guitar Hero 3, anything else I play I rent. Mainly into FPS/Action games.
Add me if you like, I'll do the same  I'm playing _something_ almost everyday.


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Jul 3, 2008)

fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Glennjam (Jul 8, 2008)

Pc :

World of Warcraft : Glennjam - 61 Gnome lock Kilrogg
                           KoRnAgE - 15 Undead Lock Nagrand

Runescape : Glennjam - 116 p2p Combat 108 F2p Combat

CSS/TF2 : Glennjam =3


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 11, 2008)

*New* PSN: ask


----------



## Range (Jul 16, 2008)

Pretty much all the ones I play I'm Schochioman.
Maplestory: ricardojr, viviwannabe, and RangeBeagle
Mabinogi: Schoch
Gunbound: schochioman
Second Life: Schoch Masatada

..:S::..
Mario Kart DS
073078 435420
Ricardo Va

Castlevania Portrait of Ruin
279278 701653
RICARDO

Metroid Prime Hunters (** ranked)
2405 8873 4751
Ricardo Va

Sonic Rush Adventure (warning you right now, come with your best, cause that's what it's gonna take to beat me >:3 )
279286 235951

Pokemon (pearl)
4124 1678 0759
Ricardo

Digimon world DS
4940 2116 0335
Cardo

Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Explorers of Time
3265-5757-8225
Team number for trade team:
0000-0008-0751

..::Wii::..
Wii number
5352-4168-4626-2022

Brawl:
2750-0811-6568
If you add me, leave the name i should register you as, the FC, and which game.

Mario Kart Wii:
0602-6960-2221


----------



## harry2110 (Jul 30, 2008)

*PC
steam name =<UK>=harry2110[|NvTy|](vgl)
counter strike source
team fortress 2
garrys mod
x rally
*


----------



## CatSoup996 (Jul 31, 2008)

PSN- SeiferWolf996 

Current Games- CoD4, Burnout: Paradise, Metal Gear Solid 4, Team Fortress 2


----------



## Uro (Aug 4, 2008)

PC: SecondLife - Uro Naidoo


----------



## Pinhead (Aug 14, 2008)

PC: Call of duty 4; ULN-Pinhead
World of Warcraft; Ilostmyarm,Wheresmyarm bronzebeard realm (us)

my xfire is ulnpinhead, im almost always up for a game add me and ill play with ya almost any time.


----------



## Malic (Aug 15, 2008)

Pc:
Steam Name: [C9] Malic

Games:
Counter Strike: Source
Team Fortress 2
Garry's Mod
Day of Defeat: Source
A couple of source mods.

Combat Arms (I go byrakeML)


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 29, 2008)

*update* Online games- Lego Star Wars: TCS, and LittleBigPlanet if it does have online.


----------



## Fengathor (Nov 2, 2008)

[NEW]
PC
 Battle for Wesnoth
 Toribash
 Armagetron Advanced
 Tremulous



 YAY LINUX XD


----------



## phantomteddybear (Nov 9, 2008)

PC Games
WoW: US server-Azjol-Nerub - Corbette(horde), Sadarian(alliance), Igotfrosty(horde)
Diablo 2:LOD: US East - Chanka(character) *Corby(account)


----------



## Mene (Nov 9, 2008)

Heya everyone, I would love to see some more furs in my friends lists on games ^^

PSN ID: Menetheal


Final Fantasy XI (Unicorn and Fenrir) Mene


----------



## Tudd (Nov 10, 2008)

Games... what games...


----------



## Mr Fox (Nov 10, 2008)

Mene said:


> Heya everyone, I would love to see some more furs in my friends lists on games ^^


 
No, honestly you wouldn't. *hint*


----------



## Tudd (Nov 10, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> No, honestly you wouldn't. *hint*



You're absolutely correct! It's a proven fact furries eat your souls and your cookies.


----------



## Mr Fox (Nov 10, 2008)

Tudd said:


> You're absolutely correct! It's a proven fact furries eat your souls and your cookies.


 
Yep they ate all my souls...

Anyway my name is General-Jones on PSN so this isn't complete spam.


----------



## Ryis16 (Nov 12, 2008)

PSN- Hunter_Wolf

cod4, warhawk, gta4, the orange box, and oblivion


----------



## Adrianfolf (Nov 21, 2008)

Games for Windows/Xbox Live- AdrianMishamura

PSN- AdrianMishamura-Metal Gear Online, Armored Core For Answer, Resistance and Resistance 2 , Burnout Paradise, Resident Evil 5, Demon's Souls, MAG, TMNT Turtles in time Re Shelled,Fat Princess, Warhawk (When My boyfriend doesn't play), GT5 Prolouge (Same effect as Warhawk)

MGO Name-AdrianMishamura

Wiicode is 3180-4027-9454-0727

Final Fantasy XI- Handle Folfy Character-Zeoma Server-Bahamut (Not active and not installed Windows 7 broke the install so it needs a fresh install)

Steam-Adrianfolf

Second Life-Adrian Lekach

Xfire- adrianlekach

Feel free to add me on any of those I'm looking for some furs to have fun with just please leave me a message if you add me telling me you are from here


----------



## Kero (Dec 13, 2008)

Damn, no one's on Carbuncle.

Final Fantasy XI -- Name: Kerokun -- Server: Carbuncle
Xbox Live: RedFoxKero


----------



## hyprthecat (Dec 17, 2008)

PSN ID Hyprthecat


----------



## Keybearer (Dec 17, 2008)

*Xbox Live - Lerixr
Got no real Live games for this yet, but plan on getting GTA4 and Guitar Hero World Tour between now and christmas. Only set this up the other day so looking for lots of people here =3

Wii Code - 7036-7249-4632-9400
- SSBB: 1204-0668-6613
- Mario Kart Wii: 4897-6073-6939
- Bomberman Blast: 4124-8468-2565
- Guitar Hero 3: 098940993404
PM me if you add me on any of these, i have other Wi-fi games for the Wii (and a fair load for the DS as well) but i don't play on them much now.


----------



## fangborn (Dec 21, 2008)

Console: xbox 360
name:demigod1313
halo 3 
unreal tournament 3


PC:
world of warcraft
realm: shadowsong
mains name:morzanthered
steam:wolfroland
team fortess 2

plz inform me before adding on steam of xbox live me or els i wont know who it is


----------



## Sirdan87 (Dec 25, 2008)

*Xbox 360:* Sirdan87
*
Wii: *4150 1956 7250 1908

**PC:* World of Warcraft (Server Sentinals, Contra is main), Steam(Left 4 Dead, The Orange Box).
Second Life:Sirdan Dragovar

Will update this page when more games are in my arsenal.
*Need to update Graphic Card if want to continue PC gaming.


----------



## Dragonfang (Jan 6, 2009)

Consoles:
360 Live Tag - Dragonfang
  Halo 3
  Call of Duty 3, 4, and 5
  Kingdom Under Fire
  GTA 4
  Castle Crashers
  Fable 2
  Armored Core 4
  Rock Band 2
Wii System Name and Friend Code - Dragonfang - 6053-9103-9862-7503
  Animal Crossing City Folk: 4640-3510-6638
  Pokemon Battle Revolution: 0301-7144-5086
  Super Smash Brothers Brawl: 0130-1462-4253

Handhelds:
  Pokemon Diamond: 1761-9956-5336
  Star Fox Command: 986-119-745-545
  Legend of Zelda the Phantom Hourglass: 3824-3072-1836
  Castlevania Portait of Ruin: 4812-1497-0189

PC Games:
Steam: Nymbryxion
XFire: zctrvs
   World of Warcraft: Dragonfang (Realm: Terenas)
   Second Life: Ineas Andel


Remember to send me a message if you added me on any DS game or for any the Wii and Wii game.


----------



## Blue Cup (Jan 7, 2009)

*-DS-

*_*Digimon World: Dusk*_ [506954954114] (Rich)
*Star Fox Command* [168498737614] (Blue Cup)


----------



## Blaze Cheetah (Jan 10, 2009)

WoW: Sever - Cenarion Circle (Horde)
Nikholas (may be changing name to Blazieth in the near future) 80 UD mage
Teonass 80 BE Pally
^ My two mains, also have several alts, Sharanka the 78 Orc Shaman, and Lukaran the 68 Human DK.


----------



## BearClaws (Jan 11, 2009)

Console:
Ps3 The_Beernuts
only online game: Call of Duty: World at War


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 11, 2009)

Consoles: none.

PC:
Steam: fngdarkferret
World of Warcraft: Sebudai, Tauren Warrior, server: Cenarion Circle US


----------



## makmakmob (Jan 12, 2009)

My PSN ID is 'Aspies' (it's an inside joke). Do add me if you feel like it; I'm not picky, I even talk to french people.


----------



## darkcobalt86 (Jan 12, 2009)

Console: XBOX 360
XBOX Live Gamertag: CobaltKit86

Games: TOB - Team Fortress 2

Handhelds: DS

Pokemon Friend Code: 0473-6241-5494


----------



## WarTheifX (Jan 28, 2009)

Xbox 360 G-tag: Kopakan

Rainbow Six Vegas 1+2
Gears of War 2
ES4: Oblivion


----------



## reian (Jan 28, 2009)

XBox 360 gamertag: Reithena


----------



## SomyWulf (Feb 1, 2009)

*PSN - Ravewulf


*


----------



## Kajet (Feb 4, 2009)

EDIT: Wrong thread.


----------



## MaxCoyote (Feb 6, 2009)

http://www.playfire.com/amaterasu419

All my gamer info is there.  Please look me up if any of you PS3 homies wanna duke it out on TF2 or LBP.  :3


----------



## Meadmoon (Feb 9, 2009)

For those who wanna go a bit on LBP, GTA4, Call of Duty 4 or even a little bit of Metal Gear Solid 4:
PSN: Meadmoon.
Big surprise. :3


			
				Maxcoyote said:
			
		

> http://www.playfire.com/amaterasu419
> 
> All my gamer info is there.  Please look me up if any of you PS3 homies wanna duke it out on TF2 or LBP.  :3


I feel mildly retarded, but for the life of me I couldn't get your user name added on. ._.
I seem to be spelling it correctly, but perhaps there is something I'm missing, like my network being out or something along those lines.

All the same, hope to see a couple people adding me, whether we play the same thing or not.


----------



## MarcusAvon (Feb 11, 2009)

Ps3 Keirel89


----------



## Synapse (Feb 16, 2009)

PSN ID: dcortez88
Call of Duty 4
Metal Gear Solid 4 
Soul Calibur IV
Guitar Hero 3
Guitar Hero: World Tour

I have a Wii also, but I don't remember the code for it.  I'll add it later when I can find it again  

PC Games
Steam: dcortez88
Guild Wars: Darn That Germ

Feel free to add me, I usually play every day and I'd love having more furs to play with ^^


----------



## fluffy-wolf (Feb 20, 2009)

Xbox Live Gamertag: Roxy Shadowpaw
Steam: RoxyShadowpaw
Xfire: RoxyShadowpaw


----------



## ThePuddingFox (Feb 21, 2009)

*360 Live Tag - ThePuddingFox
What ever game i have and feel like, but halo3 a keeper =D*


----------



## Vexer (Feb 22, 2009)

*XBox360:*FNBNxHelios
*NDS (FE:Shadowdragon):*code- 137626186726  Name- Vexer


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Feb 26, 2009)

PS3 : xXSinaXx

TF2,Killzone 2


----------



## flying_bailey1 (Mar 7, 2009)

Xbox Live--- *DrownedOtter*

only recently got it, so don't have many games yet


----------



## Thunder_pants (Mar 8, 2009)

I own no consoles, handhelds, or anything but a computer. *sad face*


Computer:

Steam: thunder_pants_face: Counter Strike: Source, Need For Speed: Undercover

Other PC games:

Maplestory: I have no way of finding my info, at the moment. PM me and I can get it to you.
Crossfire: ThundeR62541 My nick: ThunderPants
Soldat: Thunder Pants Face


----------



## Kami (Apr 17, 2009)

Wii console code-8503-1147-9452-0556
GH:WT 309411716291

PS3
PSN id kitey13

rockband 2
fat princess
battlefield 1943
TEKKEN 5
Guitar Hero 3
Guitar Hero world tour
Guitar Hero 5


----------



## -Lucario- (May 19, 2009)

Steam: Hound_Hitter


----------



## Drooby (May 23, 2009)

ok, so theres really only one system for me, and thats the ps3, i go on it almost everyday, but school nights you wont find me playing anything because i search the net through remote play.
my psn is Psycho_Nerd
some games ive got include:
Killzone 2
LBP
GT5: Prolouge
Skate.
Assassin's Creed
Uncharted
CoD4
FarCry 2
and GTAIV

add me ^^


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Jul 1, 2009)

Consoles:
PSN: Iudicium86

PC:
Steam: Iudicium86


----------



## slydude851 (Jul 1, 2009)

*Consoles:
PS3 Username: slydude851

PC Games:
Warrock: slydude851*
*Swat 4: Player565 (sometimes my other name but not in other public servers)*


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 16, 2009)

CONSOLES
*Xbox 360- Waterdragonn*
Soul Calibur IV
Rockband 2
GHWT
Halo 3 (mostly unplayed)
*Nintendo DS*
PokÃ©mon Platinum: 1505-2320-6244
Fire Emblem SD: 1247-4904-4500
Custom Robo Arena: 3996-2634-7140
*Wii- 3868-0071-9440-6727*
Animal Crossing: City Folk: 4597-7706-4368
SSBB: 1075-1016-7750
PM me if you want to add me, and check out the Furfection clan!


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Jul 17, 2009)

*Consoles
Xbox 360 Tag- *Eternal Break
Rainbow Six Vegas 2
Soul Calibur IV
RB2
Guitar Hero WT
Midnight Club LA
Cod 4 & CoD WaW
L4D
These and a few others, just ask me if curious.


*Wii # - *3887 7286 1043 4827
SSBB # - 2921 9284 3127

*Cpu
*Sims 1 & 3
All versions and expansions of Rollercoaster Tycoon

THERE! That's it! Feel free to add me anytime, always looking for new people to play


----------



## Lasair (Sep 8, 2009)

PSN ID: Kn1ghtmare_ (yes include the underscore)
Regluarly play:
COD4/W@W
Racedriver Grid
GuitarHero:Metallica & Rockband 2
Unreal Tournament 3
TF2

Account is brand new cos my old one stopped signing in all of a sudden.
Edit.
List rebuilt, about 20 spaces left. Add me if you feel inclined.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 8, 2009)

PSN ID: LotsOfNothing
*Games:*
Killzone 2
Far Cry 2
Resistance 2
Little Big Planet
Metal Gear Solid 4
Warhawk


----------



## MBlueWolf (Sep 8, 2009)

My FA has all of my game info. I have a lot of games so send me a PM or note if you want to play with me on anything. I have my 360 info up, but my Wii and DS stuff is not there, since I can't remember my Wii code, and I have a ton of DS games. Too many to list.


----------



## BlytzWulf (Sep 13, 2009)

PSN: RaveBoiX

Games:
20+ Just ask


----------



## Raul (Sep 15, 2009)

PSN ID: Jasbraman
Resistance 2
Red Faction: Guerrilla
TF2
Far Cry 2

PM me saying you're adding me, and then the fun can begin!


----------



## Maikeru368 (Oct 15, 2009)

[Edited]
Console
Wii code/name - MAIK... forgot the code ><
Guitar Hero 5 / World Tour
SSBB: 1591-1333-0748
Medal of Honor Heroes 2- Maikeru368

Handheld
PSP
Monster Hunter Freedom *sigh* does ANYONE even play this game anymore? seriously. Am i alone?


----------



## Blue Dragonwolf (Oct 16, 2009)

*woof woof* hehe I didn't reilize that posting my gaming info on the welcome page will only be seen by 1% of this fourm  oh well, I'm still new to fourm life so no biggy.

Anyway here is my info:

360: Blue Dragon 604
PS3: Blue-Dragonwolf

I would like furries like myself to fill my friends list rather then others that think I'm weard when I bark when texting them hehe.

I can't wait for COD4 MWar2 to come out in a month from nowI'm geting it for both my sistems and would love to battle other Furs =^.^=

See you on the battle ground yip yip... (also I do like other games too, so no worrys that you don't like shooters when playing with this Dragon puppy hehe, I'm good to be around with and friendly with others)


----------



## InuAkiko (Oct 21, 2009)

Handhelds=
DS:
Pokemon Platinum(still working on this one): 3094 6857 0118
Pokemon Diamond(srs bsnss): 5070 3707 1372
Starfox Command: 505 965 885 205
Digimon World Dusk: 266518905084


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 21, 2009)

Idk what to say really so

PS3 ID JLH1993

I play COD4,COD WAW and some other games 

I am only to happy to have people add me and I would to have some furs on my friends list


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 21, 2009)

Xbox gamertag xIFxMrPWNtastic Looking to add some furries to my list. And if you like Gears of war 1/2 Halo 3 or COD 4.


----------



## madd foxx (Oct 26, 2009)

X-box 360 tag: floresint bike

Games:
COD WAW
COD MW 2
Midnight club LA
most racing games 
Halo 3


I also rent allot of games so i play bassicaly anything.

Hit me up, im lookin for some more furries to play games with and make some friends with. =3


----------



## xAzureKitsunex (Oct 31, 2009)

*PS3 ID: *xAzureKitsunex
*Games: *Killzone 2, Little Big Planet, Resistance (sometimes)

Im very active on these both AS OF TODAY
I love making levels in Little Big Planet, and Im a rank 6 in Killzone (6th rank out of the 9 or w.e it is) 



*Xbox Gamertag: *xAzureKitsunex
*Games: *Halo 3, Call of Duty 5, Gears of war 2



Im very active on all these systems but mostly on PS3


(I have a Wii and super smash bros brawl, but I'm too lazy t post my code so PM me if you really want it xD)


----------



## bennyboy1995 (Nov 1, 2009)

ps3 name:benny19poohbaa   i didnt pic it            games:lbp,cod4,resistance 2  and im actually writin this on my ps3


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2009)

* Xbox/GFW Live ID * Yggdrasial
* Steam * Sparticle
* Gamespy* Sparticle001

*Xbox 360 games:*
Halo 3 
Armoured core FA

*PC games:*
Dow 2
Left4dead
Borderlands
Supreme commander FA
Crysis Wars
UT 3


----------



## Remy (Nov 1, 2009)

XBOX360: *remy13hadley*

I have (for mutiplayer)

Guitar Hero: World Tour
Rockband 1 & 2 
*note for these two: I play *Easy/Medium Bass/Vocals* (PENDING, NEED MIC), if you dislike playing with this skill level, *DON'T* ask me for an invite. When on Vocals I prefer songs that *I KNOW THE WORDS TO*, even though the words are on the screen, it's like an awkward bout of karaoke and I will fuck up and bail the gig for the band*

UNO
Mortal Kombat vs. DCU
*NOTE: I will clearly say I *suck* at this, I mostly just play Story Mode and fangirl over the Joker, _*very rarely*_ do I play online*

*I don't have COD or L4D nor do I think I will pick them up, please do not invite me to parties for those games.*

Non-Multiplayer
Batman: Arkham Asylum (PC & XBOX360)
Castlevania: Symphony Of The Night


----------



## Sarkonian (Nov 5, 2009)

*PSN - Sm00thCr1mals

Looking specifically for the following: Street Fighter 4, Resident Evil 5, and Metal Gear Solid 4.
*


----------



## Yukiru (Nov 18, 2009)

*Consoles:*
PS3 : Kitpaws
*Games:*
Demon's Souls
Resistance 2
Modern Warfare 2
Killzone 2
Borderlands

Open for adds :>


----------



## Nykita (Nov 27, 2009)

PS3: Nykita-
Games: MW2 I have too many....like 20+ to many TwT just ask to see if i have it ;3 
Feel free to add me ^^
360: NykitaV
Games: MW2
Yes I do have MW2 for both consoles


----------



## 4sak3nFurry (Jan 25, 2010)

*Consoles*
*PS3 -- MrKkrabbs*
*MW2**
*LittleBigPlanet*

*PC*
*World of Warcraft --- main--- Ciklone on bloodhoof*
*Garrysmod --- No Refunds (not accepting friend invites srry)**


----------



## JavelinChimera (Feb 12, 2010)

*PSN:* Javelin_C

Lots of stuff, all the fighting games except the Mortal Kombats


----------



## LostAngel (Feb 16, 2010)

*Consoles:
Wii Name and Friend Code: Limitless - 7952-5436-4144-4222

Wii Games: Super Smash Bros. Brawl* Friend Code: 4640-4776-1657
Super Mario Galaxy
Super Paper Mario
Geometry Wars Galaxies*

Really lookin' for a good Brawl buddy. And I'm available when you're available.

Note: This is pointless unless you tell me you've added my codes so I can add yours.


----------



## njsykora (Feb 21, 2010)

Xbox Live: njsykora
PSN: njsykora

I'm open to all Street Fighter 4 and Tekken 6 challenges over Live. PSN is mostly used for Bioshock 2 until I can get MAG.


----------



## Houshou (Apr 23, 2010)

*Consoles*
*PS3* - HoushouRattengod
- Modern Warfare 2
--- lv 2 Newbie
- Killzone 2
- Borderlands: (Zombie Island & Underdome)
--- lv 58 Mordecai - Blood Wing Spec
- Dragon Age (Origins & Awakening)

*Wii* 
*- Name: Houshou*
*- Number:* 5455 3323 1573 7813
- SSBB: 1676 3722 0358
- Monster Hunter Tri: (TBA)

*Handhelds*
*PSP*
- MHFU: Shou (HR4)

*Nintendo DS*
- Pokemon Diamond: 0646 8444 3653
- Pokemon Heart Gold: 1591 7333 4424
- Pokemon Soul Silver:  ????? Don't have Palpad, yet
- Pokemon Soul Silver (Japanese): ????? Don't have Palpad, yet
- Pokemon Black (Japanese): 5028 0272 1184


*Computer*
- Starcraft
- Starcraft II
- Diablo II
- World of Warcraft
--- Server: Thrall
---- Character: Nesswen (BE-Priest 32)
- Final Fantasy XIV


----------



## Laser Jesus (Jun 13, 2010)

PS3 ID: Indefinatrix
- Call of Duty games
- Red Dead Redemption
- Various other things

PC

Counter Strike Source (rarely)
hopefully more if I can get my proper gaming computer fixed and going


----------



## Blue Cup (Aug 10, 2010)

PSN - TheBlueCup
Warhawk, Brutal Legend, Dragon Ball Burst Limit, Grand Theft Auto IV

That's about it for that. I don't use it much outside of the PSOne Classics.


----------



## that1guy (Aug 12, 2010)

PC

- Red Alert: A Path Beyond (under the name that1guy)

-Command & Conquer: Red Alert 3 (under the name that1noob)

This is all I play that's non-Steam...

Steam: that1guy (registered under that1noob but name displays as that1guy)

- Left 4 Dead 2

- Alien Swarm

- Moonbase Alpha (don't play much, just a free game...)

I'll try just about any free PC game if ya message me on Skype, IRC, or Steam.


----------



## Pine (Aug 12, 2010)

Steam Username: Pineapple92

I usually change my name but you should be able to see my avatar.
I'm probably playing some TF2 or Gmod, sometimes L4D2

I also have a Wii with the system name Chronic (because my router name is Bluntman), but I barely play my Wii so disregard what I just typed.


----------



## Flatline (Aug 12, 2010)

My Steam - Add me here and you'll know when I play something. I'm not going to list all of my games here.

I also have a GFWL ID (Miles Snowpaw) , but only use it when I'm playing FUEL or GTA IV.


----------



## DarkLiger (Aug 21, 2010)

Xbox Live username: Brother Castro
Call of Duty 4, Call of Duty World at War, Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2

PS3 username: zjultimate


----------



## dog455 (Sep 11, 2010)

Whats up. My gamertag is TAsharpshooters. Add me if you want. I love to play Battlefield Bad Company 2 and other games like BlazBlue.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 11, 2010)

Is there any particular reason *why* there are *five* other threads for this, *not including this one*, *stickied*, when this one encompasses the entire gamut? *Seriously. Why?*

Anywho:

*Steam*: Runefox
*XFire*: run3fox
*X-Box Live*: Runefoxxy
*PSN*: TheRunefox
*Wii FC*: 0710-4589-0755-3532


----------



## teh silver-wolf (Sep 13, 2010)

PSN: TNP_R41D3R
Games
*Call of Duty World at War and Modern Warfare 2*
Little Big Planet
*Killzone 2*
*Madden NFL 2011*
Wii Code-Currently Unavailable ( but will be updated soon )
game codes ( will be edited when I figure them out )


----------



## Ship-Wreck (Sep 28, 2010)

360 Live Tag - ThePurpleMooMoo
Resident Evil 5 <-my fav ever


----------



## SICK (Oct 2, 2010)

Xbox gt: SICK as S1N

PSN : Tactics_N_Action


----------



## Eezo the Dragon (Oct 3, 2010)

360 Live Tag- I SuPrEmAcY31 I
Halo Reach
COD MW2
The Orange Box
Gears of War 2
Rainbow Six Vegas 2
OnLive ID - Supremacy31
Wii Friend Code - 8024 2123 8499 2911
Wii SSBB Friend Code - 4897 5774 8016


----------



## OrangeWabbit<3 (Oct 3, 2010)

Steam: counterstrikepure AND ryanmullage
Orange box
L4D2
Portal


----------



## Itaru (Oct 8, 2010)

PSN: Feral_Fox
Games: Killzone 2, MAG, Resident Evil 5, Lost Planet 2, Boarderlands.


----------



## SilverTheDragon (Nov 6, 2010)

360 Tag: DaBigBawse
CoD: MW2
CoD 4
CoD: Blops (When released)
BF:BC2
Halo 3
Halo: Reach


----------



## RockTheFur (Nov 8, 2010)

Steam- Rockyusa
Xbox 360- Well, my dad does in fact play... so unfortunately no. Although, I will tell you that it isn't rockyusa. That name was already taken >.>
PS3- N/A

As for computer games, I mostly play Source games. Easy engine for my low-end laptop... REALLY FUCKING LOW END.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 11, 2011)

360 Live Tag: SayerGOD (a typo of 'SlayerGOD')
360 Games: 
L4D2
CoD4
GTA4

PC Games:
Quake II
Quake III Arena
Dday: Normandy
(can't think of anything else now)


----------



## Darkfoxx (Feb 25, 2011)

-Consoles:
PS3 Username: DarkfoxxBunyip 
-games:
(mostly) GT5*, (rarely) GTA IV, Red Dead Redemption, Tom Clancy H.A.W.X. 

-Handhelds:
N/A (I have a DSi and many games, but none I play recently or regularly)

-PC Games:
Second Life: Darkfoxx Bunyip


----------



## BearlyBen (Nov 5, 2011)

Consoles:
Xbox - Clocktower99 (rarely play online)
Playstation3 - (can't remember, never get online)
Nintendo 3DS - 3737-9547-3755

*PC - (Most of my time spent here)*
Steam: Clocktower99 (Name: Forte)
World of Warcraft - Mug'thol Server - Horde Side - Archlight
Battlefield 3 - Forte121
Starcraft 2 - Archlight
Skype: In profile

If you want to Real ID me in Blizzard games or just to find me, message me on the forums and I can give you my email address or find me in Skype


----------



## AGNOSCO (Jan 18, 2012)

Console:
Xbox Live Gamertag: I Am Tyche
i play battlefield bad company 2 quite a lot but i may play black-ops now and again.
ive got a few more multiplayer games but i cant be arsed to list them.


----------



## Xeno (Jan 18, 2012)

PSN: MisterKittens
Mw3 most of the time.


----------



## Bluflare (Feb 20, 2012)

Console: PS3

Games: Mortal kombat 9, street fighter 3, Cod MW3, Sonic CD, Sonic Generations, Dynasty Warriors Gundam 3, Section 8, Hard Corps Uprising, DC Universe online, 

PSN: Gyrukorain22

PC: phantasy star online (name: Terri, Danity)


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Nov 21, 2012)

Consoles:
Xbox 360 : Sam 007 NL

Steam : Sammy NL
PC Games - ARMA 2 - DayZ - GTA San Andreas - Minecraft - Command & Conquer Generals - Left 4 Dead 2 - Sanctum -


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Dec 18, 2012)

(PC) STEAM - Iudicium86
Playing mostly Counter Strike: Source
Killing Floor

(PC) EVE Online - Dani Maulerant (currently playing Gallente faction)

PS3 Username: Iudicium86
Mostly just LittleBigPlanet 2


----------



## innocent-fox (Nov 24, 2013)

PS4 username: DEMO_FOX
battlefield 4
killzone shadow fall


----------



## chesse20 (Dec 8, 2013)

Add me on Game Center I'm chesse20 "the real one"


----------



## twistedfayt (Apr 5, 2014)

I primarily play RPGs or sandbox games on my PS3 and Vita (soon to have a PS4 join the mix) but I do have other games in my mix from being a PSN Plus member. :> Right now, I'm working on voice over / voice acting on voiceactingalliance and behindthevoiceactors but I still play on my consoles when I have spare time.

If you add me, please keep in mind a few little things.Also, I'm sorry if this long message turns people away, but I want to know who will actually take the time to get to know me unlike those who only add me for Toro's Friend Network or something...

1) Yes I am a female gamer but I'm HIGHLY introverted.
Short and sweet, I HATE when someone messages me with only "Hi" or even spams me with messages like that which have almost no meaning behind them. Please message me something that shows me that you want to talk to me so that I can also get to know you such as introducing yourself in the friend request. Ex. "Hey I'm _____. I found you on the FA forums. I wanted to know if you wanted to play a game of ___ later on."

2) PLEASE OH PLEASE don't spam me with messages every 3-6 hours of "hey" "sup" "you on?" It kinda creeps me out and makes me want to hide forever. >o<

I want to know you and hopefully we can find something in common besides our love of the furry community. :>

PSN: twistedfayt18


----------



## DylanM40 (Apr 22, 2014)

PC: Guild War 2 (Give me a holler if you want to play by either private message or what not. Haven't been on in a bit but don't mind playing again if anyone wants to)
      No More Room In Hell
      Skyrim

Steam Name: Dylan40 (Don't know if I'm supposed to use my account name or my profile name. So if your looking for me let me know if you don't find should have the 
                                same profile picture that I have on there that I have on here.

PSN: DylanTM40
Playstation 3 Games: Borderlands 2, Dust 514, GTA 5 (Just got it so don't expect to much from me if your a avid player), Battlefield 3, Battlefield 4, Call of Duty MW3, 
                             and some other games.

As of right now these are the games I play regularly or that I have that I can play online games. There are a lot of free games out there that people like to play that I don't mind playing so hit me up sometime if you want to play some. Also any games that I don't have that are online games just let me know about them. I might not get them right away but I might try to get them sometime so we could reek some havok lol.


----------



## JoshChloeRosewolf (May 31, 2014)

My Psn :Josh_Rosewolf
Chloe's Psn: Jack_Rosewolf

We only have Minecraft at this time, and we play from time to time on PsHome

We are also looking for admins for a Ps3 furries group on facebook

https://www.facebook.com/groups/293441524157950/


----------



## Zahros (Aug 31, 2014)

Steam: Zahros
PSN: Zahros (hardly on at the moment)
Xbox Live: Zahros (hardly on at the moment)
NNID: Zahros
3ds Friend Code: 5386-7957-7797 (message me if you add this)

feel free to add on any of these~


----------



## LauriJ (Sep 10, 2014)

Steam: LauriAJ

Battle.net: LauriJ#2386


----------



## LauriJ (Oct 13, 2014)

My gamertags as of 13th of October:

Steam & Desura: LauriAJ

Battle.net: LauriJ#2386

NNID: LauriJ

Feel free to contact me at any of these networks.


----------



## Blackwolf420 (Mar 6, 2015)

Xbox 360 GT = Blackwolfx420  (can be found playing Destiny a lot)
Steam ID = Blackwolf420 (more than likely playing warframe)
Battlenet = Blackwolf420#1433 (im only missing WoW time I have all other Blizzard Games)
Origin = blackwolfX420 (only multiplayer game I have atm is Battlefield 3 Premium)
if you add me on one of these networks please let me know that you found me on here.
also !!!GL & HF Fur-all!!!


----------



## LauriJ (Mar 16, 2015)

Got any Origin gamers here? LauriJ2 is my Origin account and I would like to see you onboard.


----------



## Gaz_the_fuzzy_wolf (May 13, 2015)

*consoles:
PS4*-FuzzWolfy

*
pc-FuzzWolf
*CS:go
TF2
Gmod


----------



## RestlessDreamer (May 18, 2015)

Eh, what the hell. I'll throw my info in here. 

I don't play shooters much anymore beyond Destiny on Xbox one. but I'm always happy to have friendly FA people hit me up.

If you add me, just let me know your from FA.

XOXO

Steam: Glass Shark
Xbox one: Absent Pilgrim
PSN: FancyLad


----------

